“Hacker News” does not appear on Google - hevi_jos
======
ziddoap
Shows up as the first result..?

[https://www.google.com/search?q=hacker+news&oq=hacker+news](https://www.google.com/search?q=hacker+news&oq=hacker+news)

------
masonic
Neither does "gullible".

------
d3nn152
Ok google yes, but not duckduckgo

~~~
zemnl
it's the first result for me on DDG
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=hacker+news&t=h_&ia=web](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=hacker+news&t=h_&ia=web)

